# abandoned??



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Not a golden but I need some advice for some other dog people

I live in a apt complex and this morning I went down to our communal mailboxes and there was a dog sitting in a crate next to which was a bag of food and another bag with some chews and a leash. So I'm thinking ????? Its safe in the shade and in a kennel so I run a few errends to see if someone is picking it up or something. I check back an hour later and its still there so I "rescue" it. I left a found dog sign. Its just different than a lost dog as but I still think it was abandoned. No one has call yet. What are your thought on this. (other than to just bash whoever did it).


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

how sad!!! what kind of dog is it?? are you able to care for it until you find it a new home?


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Its a male chih. Yes I should be able to take care of it.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

bizzy said:


> Its a male chih. Yes I should be able to take care of it.


poor guy! im glad you picked him up..i would give the found dog signs some time, then maybe re home him, or find a chih rescue?


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

There's always the possibility that someone was moving in or out, put the pup and his stuff down, and in the frenzy honestly forgot. :doh: People around here put car seats, with children in them, on the roof of car, just for a moment, forget, drive away and the car seat rolls off. So you may well hear in a few days and the owner may be very grateful. Does he look familiar? Have you seen a dog like that in the complex? Frankly, I believe he probably was abandoned, but keep your sign up for a few days.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kudos to you for caring! Was anyone moving in or out of your complex? Maybe they just set him there with his things until they got everything else moved and were planning to come back and get him. I hope you hear from someone soon.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Its a really big complex with 20+ buildings so that was my thought was someone was moving and coulden't take him so they just left him. I will leave the sign up for a few days.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You, are wonderful for doing this!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank I am trying to get a hold of a chih rescue right now to find him a forever home


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

How nice of you to look after him.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Wonderful for you to take him in, but I am pretty sure he is/was abandonded, go to petfinder and look for a breed specific rescue, or at least a mix for what he appears to be. I am sure that there will be some rescue that will at least look at him. People can be so insensitive, I can tolerate all kinds of animal issues as they are not rational, people on the other hand just really P** me off. Thank you for taking him in.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It kind of sounds like he was abandoned but they were thoughtful enough  to leave him in a place that someone would find him and take him in. You are nice to do this until you can find a rescue or someone to adopt him.
It reminded me of one day years ago, the hubby was taking some leaves out into the woods near our house and found a dog crate with a puppy and toys in the crate but no food or water. It was the middle of summer and the puppy was really hot and crying. He brought him home and we cleaned him up and gave him food/water and within the hour we got a new home for him, right next door to us. It was a really sweet puppy. It made me so mad that someone would do this and I complained in the paper.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless you for the rescue. Most papers will run a free "Found" ad in their lost & found section - or at least they do here in NorCal.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

*Happy Ending*

I just wanted to update you on the situation. Now with a name of max the little guy has a forever home with one of my classmate. They have both fallen compleatly in love with each other. So I just wanted to share the happy ending. I am considering him abandonded as it wasen't like he could run away sitting in a crate he had to be deliberatly left. No one ever responed to the sign so on to a better home where he will never be dumped again


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA for Max.... and a big golden hug for you for caring for him and finding him his forever home.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the happy news, and thanks for rescuing Max. He looks like a real sweetheart.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

NorCal Pack send ya big roooooooooooooos for what you've done!!!! Thanks for the happy update.


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

No hating on me for this, ok?
I HAAAATE chihuahua's. I don't know what it is about them, but I've been bitten by two of them. It could have something to do with the fact that I worked in an animal hospital for 2 years, I guess. I've been bitten by rotts before, though too. I had to get stictches in my head from a pit bull, too. I don't hate or dislike those breeds, though. Something about a chihuahua just doesn't sit well with me. I'm still glad you rescued him though, and I'd have done the same thing.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

What a cute little guy, and thank you for rescuing him. He's a lucky guy, as well!

Helaine


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good thing you were there to do the right thing. I'm sure you weren't the first to see it there. Good for you.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for coming back and updating the post! It's always nice to hear the end of the story! Especially this one. Thanks for taking care of the little guy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

Thank you for such a heartwarming update! Max sure lucked out that you saw him!!!

He looks very happy with his new friend!!!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awww, what a happy ending for max. your a special person!!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for lettig us know what happened with little Max. He is really cute. He looks so happy.


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Well done!!! Thank heavens there are good caring animal loving people in the world!!


----------

